# Hey guys!



## wrbk319 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello IM community! This is my first time to ever join a Fitness/Body Building forums. 

Anyways, I would like to introduce myself. I'm an 18 year old male from Southern California. I used to weigh 300lbs at 6'0'' a year ago. I then lost about 120lbs in about 10-12months. Now, I'm trying to gain a decent amount of muscle mass without much increase in body fat. I know it's impossible to gain mass without gaining body fat at all, but I believe there's a way to reduce it, and with all you experienced people out there, I know I can get some advice! 

I am now 185lbs and I would like to get up to 195-200 without being discouraged by gaining too much body fat. Once accomplished, I would like to cut back down to 180-185 without losing too much mass. If the IM community can give me some great advice for my goal, I would appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2007)

wrbk319 welcome to IM!


----------

